# When is it to hot ?



## clint308 (Jan 15, 2014)

In Aus we have the australian open on at the moment .
The tennis players are playing in 44c heat , Players have pulled out , ball boy's have passed out , water bottles are melting on court .
Wouldn't it make sense to play under cover or something ?
We are set for 40c plus all week here !
I have cooling in my house and it's still hot , i can't imagine playing in this heat .


----------



## biglungs (Jan 15, 2014)

i live in america how hot is 40c??


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 15, 2014)

biglungs said:


> i live in america how hot is 40c??


GOOGLE! lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 15, 2014)

anything over 90f is too hot for me.


----------



## biglungs (Jan 16, 2014)

i live in fresno its over 90 at midnight sometimes


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 18, 2014)

I live in fresno he's right!!


----------



## Scroga (Jan 18, 2014)

My tent hit 40 tonight briefly before I scrambled got it down to 38 plus ice blocks in res...the worst bit about these temps is the insane stretch! (western australia)


----------



## kinetic (Jan 19, 2014)

One of the gardening sites I belong to has photos up from members in Aus. Their gardens are getting destroyed by the heat


----------



## Scroga (Jan 20, 2014)

all my veg are munted, capsicum, dead, pak choy freaked out chucked flowers out,, kale so so, strawberrys the only real survivor.


----------

